# The Gun Cart



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

Once upon a time I had a gun cart made of a 2x4 and some pine boards, all screwed together with drywall screws.
Now I have a cart made of black walnut. I used fosner bits to dir 1/2 holes and plugged them all with black walnut plugs. except two, those two hold 1/4 bolts to mount the wood to a golf cart. I used white oak for the plugs.... I did two finishs. The first was French Polished, it looked great, but when the rain came, the white spots appeared. So I refinished it with MINWAX Wipe-on poly. It looks like French Polish, but no more white spots.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Oh cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## lrr (Nov 27, 2006)

The way I play golf, I would have rather had cart like this, and just blasted away at that darned little white ball ...
 

Very nice job.


----------



## Seven (Nov 12, 2006)

That's awesome! What kinda gun is that?

I shoot skeet, and a cart like that for two guns has me thinking...


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

That's a great looking gun cart.
nice work trap


----------

